# Where are our peeps at.



## dman1234 (Jun 13, 2011)

Boston Baked Bean
2Dog 
Benamucc
Fader 
Texas Monster
4evr420


And im sure some others, anyone hear from these folks

if you can think of anyone else MIA, add them to this thread and see if we hear from them, i will try to update the list in this first post.

On another note, will HIE ever be back?


----------



## nova564t (Jun 13, 2011)

Haven't heard from Benamucc in a while.                EDIT


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 13, 2011)

Fader, Starz, Peter Jennings

I emailed 2dog and haven't heard back yet.


----------



## dman1234 (Jun 13, 2011)

if this works out i will keep the list in the first post updated.


P Jennings is around Rose, maybe not at MP, but he is around.


----------



## Hick (Jun 13, 2011)

nova564t said:
			
		

> Haven't heard from Benamucc in a while. NorCalHal doesn't come around lately either


http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showpost.php?p=698595&postcount=15



> Fader, Starz, Peter Jennings


pj asked for a ..'leave of absents'.. needed to lay low for awhile :confused2:


texas monster comes to mind


----------



## v35b (Jun 13, 2011)

growin nothing, but still here.

Have a year of bud though.


----------



## burner (Jun 13, 2011)

I pm'd benamuc over 2 months ago and no answer...don't think he's been on since march


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jun 14, 2011)

some come and go..I know benn  steps away for months at a time....I know how ya feel as I have many friends that seem to just vanish....only to pop in and Sya they fine...

take care and be safe


----------



## Rusty Gribble (Jun 14, 2011)

4evr420 hasnt been around at all either. hope all our friends are okay. 

i see pj on another site..


----------



## lordhighlama (Jun 14, 2011)

dman1234 said:
			
		

> if this works out i will keep the list in the first post updated.
> 
> 
> P Jennings is around Rose, maybe not at MP, but he is around.


 
Same with starz and Tex.


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 14, 2011)

Well, tell um i said hi and to get there behinds back here.


----------



## Locked (Jun 14, 2011)

lordhighlama said:
			
		

> Same with starz and Tex.




Has Texas Monster been posting over at cannetics? I hve not seen him over there either....I know PJ is fine as well as starz.

Anyone heard anything at all from BBP? Puff drops off the radar often butnhe has been gone really long this time.    Hope all is well Puff.


----------



## slowmo77 (Jun 14, 2011)

i talked to Puff monkey yesterday.. he's good but dealin with some stuff. im sure he'll pop in some time or another. i also talk to Trillions of Atoms daily, he's also good just without a computer.


----------



## Locked (Jun 14, 2011)

slowmo77 said:
			
		

> i talked to Puff monkey yesterday.. he's good but dealin with some stuff. im sure he'll pop in some time or another. i also talk to Trillions of Atoms daily, he's also good just without a computer.




I was talking about Bombbuddapuffa but good to know those two are okay as well....


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jun 14, 2011)

I was thinking about BBP too Hammy I haven't seen him post but he has been online. With the dank BBP grows he's probley to stoned to type


----------



## Locked (Jun 14, 2011)

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> I was thinking about BBP too Hammy I haven't seen him post but he has been online. With the dank BBP grows he's probley to stoned to type




If you run into him elsewhere ozzy tell him I said hi and tell him we need some dank pics up in this place....


----------



## dman1234 (Jun 14, 2011)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> Has Texas Monster been posting over at cannetics? I hve not seen him over there either....I know PJ is fine as well as starz.
> 
> Anyone heard anything at all from BBP? Puff drops off the radar often butnhe has been gone really long this time. Hope all is well Puff.


 
Doesnt he use the spanish version of his name over there?


----------



## Locked (Jun 14, 2011)

dman1234 said:
			
		

> Doesnt he use the spanish version of his name over there?




Yeah Monstruo de Tejas....last activity over at cannetics was March 27th 2011...2dog was last on over there on Jan 21st....hope they are okay.


----------



## dman1234 (Jun 14, 2011)

What about HIE, i know there were some issues, is he gone forever?



I doubt he is here under another name, a couple posts and we would know it was him for sure, LOL.


----------



## Locked (Jun 14, 2011)

dman1234 said:
			
		

> What about HIE, i know there were some issues, is he gone forever?



I hope not.....


----------



## starwarz (Jun 20, 2011)

Hey guys

Still around, just been really busy..


----------



## prefersativa (Jun 20, 2011)

I'd really like to know that BBB is Ok. Last I heard, she was recovering from appendicitis and probably peritonitis. I've had both, and neither is fun. That girl is/was funny.


----------



## dman1234 (Jun 21, 2011)

starwarz said:
			
		

> Hey guys
> 
> Still around, just been really busy..


 

Awesome pics Starwarz, Very clean room, i like it.


----------



## dman1234 (Jul 20, 2011)

i guess i can take HIE off the list.


----------



## Time4Plan-B (Jul 20, 2011)

Think bbp added comment on norcalhals thread recently.
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=57044&page=2
T4
P.S. hie is back too.


----------



## nvthis (Aug 6, 2011)

Where, oh where, is apalasia? And W.W.maker? And Priestofsumdumcrap? And mgfcom? Where are the members that _really_ made this place thump? :rofl: 

Well, there's always waiting for one of these to pop in.. 

Neeeext.....


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 6, 2011)

nvthis said:
			
		

> Where, oh where, is apalasia? And W.W.maker? And Priestofsumdumcrap? And mgfcom? Where are the members that _really_ made this place thump? :rofl:
> 
> Well, there's always waiting for one of these to pop in..
> 
> Neeeext.....



I miss papa beach.  He was an interesting fella for sure!!

Or jjs underground..  Anyone remember him??  Yikes!


----------



## HippyInEngland (Aug 6, 2011)

dman1234 said:
			
		

> I doubt he is here under another name, a couple posts and we would know it was him for sure, LOL.



What makes you think I am a he?

eace:


----------



## nvthis (Aug 6, 2011)

Smokinmom said:
			
		

> I miss papa beach. He was an interesting fella for sure!!
> 
> Or jjs underground.. Anyone remember him?? Yikes!


 
Your name would have been in this thread too, ya know  Papabeach1 lol, good times...

Glad to see you back. How are things? Hope that blast furnace you call a home state isn't gettin' on ya too badly...


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 6, 2011)

Papa beach asking 12 yr old girls for their birth control pills to give plants...  Hmmmm.  Unbelievable!  

I'm good, same ol, same ol.  About cooked tho, here in this hell state we call Texas.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Aug 6, 2011)

Smokinmom said:
			
		

> Papa beach asking 12 yr old girls for their birth control pills to give plants...  Hmmmm.  Unbelievable!



Prove this comment.

eace:


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 6, 2011)

HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> I do not hide behind other names, this is my tag.
> 
> eace:



Prove this comment.  

Ignore list once again, sigh.


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 6, 2011)

Sigh once again is right.

I want to say something to HIE but I want to be out in the open about it. I was glad you were banned. I thought what you did was horrible. However, after a few months passed I realized I had not heard your side of the story. So, i believe I welcomed you back from your hiatus. 

Within a week you are nit picking some newby's dates in his post. Now it is "prove this comment"?
I know you are a long time member and I have given you respect long past your due because of that fact.

I just need to say, we are stoners here. we are here to help each other, i know, because I have benefited from this help. You seem very argumentative to me. So, could you return to the nicer HIE of a couple years ago please or I too shall ignore, how do you ignore? I have never done that.


----------



## ArtVandolay (Aug 6, 2011)

Hey, look!  I think that's Hick when he was a baby!


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 6, 2011)

ArtVandolay said:
			
		

> Hey, look!  I think that's Hick when he was a baby!
> 
> View attachment 173686



:rofl::rofl::rofl: Were you saving that for an awkward moment?


----------



## orangesunshine (Aug 6, 2011)

:ciao: rosebud :ciao: hie---lets play nice now kids---remember not only are we all in the dark of the pm's between the 2---have faith in MARP---if the ol hie was totally out of line he would have been permanently banned---let's bury the hatchet---what do you say---

:48:


----------



## Locked (Aug 6, 2011)

orangesunshine said:
			
		

> :ciao: rosebud :ciao: hie---lets play nice now kids---remember not only are we all in the dark of the pm's between the 2---have faith in MARP---if the ol hie was totally out of line he would have been permanently banned---let's bury the hatchet---what do you say---
> 
> :48:



:yeahthat:

This crap gets old quick and I can tall ya things are not as they seem on the surface. I know for a fact that vdog was not an innocent victim in this...if he/she was then why did they in turn threaten my safety and security in a pm? Just because they didn't like what I had to say in a thread. I wld say there are numerous sides to this story as I am sure Hippy and myself were not the only ones bothered and harassed by this person. Let sleeping dogs lie and get on with growing....that's my 2 cents.


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 6, 2011)

orangesunshine said:
			
		

> :ciao: rosebud :ciao: hie---lets play nice now kids---remember not only are we all in the dark of the pm's between the 2---have faith in MARP---if the ol hie was totally out of line he would have been permanently banned---let's bury the hatchet---what do you say---
> 
> :48:


Hi Orange, if there is one thing i am good at it is playing nice. I have had no pm's back and forth. I wanted it out in the open how i was feeling, i am through now and have no intention of keeping anything going..I said what i needed to.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Aug 6, 2011)

ArtVandolay said:
			
		

> Hey, look! I think that's Hick when he was a baby!
> 
> View attachment 173686


 
The Hick's Roast 2011 ain't going to be any fun if you keep using all the "Life of Hick's" pics early

I was farther in the the Vdog/HIE war than anyone. I know for fact it belongs and should stay in the past. So let that dead horse rot.


----------



## ArtVandolay (Aug 6, 2011)

If something doesn't feel right, you're not feeling the right thing :hubba:


----------



## HippyInEngland (Aug 6, 2011)

eace: to all smiles.

I have a secret I need to tell.

I just took my shoes off and my feet smell of cheese.

Just thought I would tell ya all :aok:

eace:


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 6, 2011)

What ever happen to Andy52,, I think was his handle? TCVG would probably know.


----------



## ArtVandolay (Aug 6, 2011)

WeedHopper said:
			
		

> What ever happen to Andy52,, I think was his handle? TCVG would probably know.



Good question!  I still use his canna butter recipe


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 6, 2011)

Yeah I talked to him a few times over the phone,,but lost my stupid phone that I had at the time,,and then he disapered.


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 6, 2011)

I think cubby knows about andy52, they're buds in real life I think...


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 6, 2011)

Yeah,,Andy52 and HG are the ones that got me to using DWC. Love DWC grows.


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 6, 2011)

What about the bros grunts?  I hope they're doing well...I miss them and those snazzy pics with the sexy velvet backgrounds.


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 6, 2011)

Ole TCVG,,now that guys is crazzy,,but he's cool.


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 6, 2011)

I haven't seen OHC around?  Is she ok???


----------



## Locked (Aug 6, 2011)

Smokinmom said:
			
		

> I haven't seen OHC around?  Is she ok???



She is fine...hangs more over at the other joint. Same with Tater.


----------



## dman1234 (Aug 6, 2011)

OHC is around, havent seen her  on here for awhile but she is around


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 6, 2011)

This place is dying a slow death unfortunately.   

Spent more time here today then I have in the last year probably.


----------



## nvthis (Aug 6, 2011)

WeedHopper said:
			
		

> What ever happen to Andy52,, I think was his handle? TCVG would probably know.


 
Pssssst.... I'll bet there is one cool Irishman around that might know how he's doing...


----------



## nvthis (Aug 6, 2011)

HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> Prove this comment.
> 
> eace:


 

Seems I remember him rattling on about it:confused2: I wonder though.. Was it before or after the kitten bbq?


----------



## HippyInEngland (Aug 6, 2011)

Memories are only clear when remebered correctly.

eace:


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 6, 2011)

nvthis said:
			
		

> Seems I remember him rattling on about it:confused2: I wonder though.. Was it before or after the kitten bbq?


Oh wow, look what I dug up.  A thread asking girls for birth control pills!!!

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=32878

There's 5 mins of my life I won't get back...lol.

Not gonna look for kitten bbq posts.  That dude was whack, wasn't he nv.  :huh:


----------



## nvthis (Aug 6, 2011)

Smokinmom said:
			
		

> Not gonna look for kitten bbq posts. That dude was whack, wasn't he nv. :huh:


 
Yeah, it was why he was so easy to like though


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 6, 2011)

Yes, quite entertaining.  Wonder whatever happened to the dude.   Perhaps a rabid cat did him in.


----------



## nvthis (Aug 6, 2011)

smokinmom said:
			
		

> Oh wow, look what I dug up. A thread asking girls for birth control pills!!!



http://www.marijuanapassion.com/foru...ad.php?t=32878






			
				HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> Memories are only clear when remebered correctly.
> 
> eace:


 
Err... K..:doh: 


SM, thanks.. That thread is freaking HILARIOUS!!


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 7, 2011)

You're welcome.

I've been enjoying his other threads too tonight.  There's enough to keep me in stitches for quite a while.  :giggle:   Good times, good times.


----------



## dman1234 (Aug 7, 2011)

HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> What makes you think I am a he?
> 
> eace:


 
Arent you?


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 7, 2011)

JUst read that thread. What tha hell. Very weird. Not sure I would wanna live in that community.


----------



## nvthis (Aug 7, 2011)

lol, I do hope he is well and hasn't landed himself a roommate named Bubba.. He sure was some good ol' fashioned head shakin' fun, wasn't he


----------



## ArtVandolay (Aug 7, 2011)

Papa was a hoot and I miss him, too


----------



## ozzydiodude (Aug 7, 2011)

When you saw that papa had made a post, did the song Aqualung start playing in you head?


----------



## Locked (Aug 7, 2011)

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> When you saw that papa had made a post, did the song Aqualung start playing in you head?



I heard Art Lover by The Kinks....

"
Sunday afternoon there's something special
It's just like another world
Jogging in the park is my excuse
To look at all the little girls

I'm not a flasher in a rain coat
I'm not a dirty old man
I'm not gonna snatch you from your mother

I'm an art lover come to daddy
Ah come to daddy come to daddy

Pretty little legs i want to draw them
Like a degas ballerina
Pure white skin like porcelain
She's a work of art and i should know


I'm an art lover come to daddy
And i'll give you some spangles

Little girl don't notice me
Watching as she innocently plays
She can't see me staring at her
Because i'm always wearing shades"


Quite the creepy song....   Here is the youtube link>>>youtube.com/watch?v=dAfxWV4eCiM


----------



## dman1234 (Aug 7, 2011)

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> When you saw that papa had made a post, did the song Aqualung start playing in you head?


 
Absolutley.

hXXp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xl3ovb2qGHA

check it out.


----------



## nvthis (Aug 7, 2011)

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> When you saw that papa had made a post, did the song Aqualung start playing in you head?


 
lol!

As he bends to pick up a dogs~end, he goes down to the bog and warms his lunch...:ignore:


----------



## cubby (Aug 7, 2011)

Papa was a rolling stone...........


----------



## nvthis (Aug 8, 2011)

Yup! Gonna pack up one time, old friend 

Turkey Neck is another missing brother.. I talked with him for a minute last year. He was touring around and playin' his butt off. Was supposed to come back through at some point.. Maybe he's doin' better than he thought? Rock on bro..


----------



## ArtVandolay (Aug 8, 2011)

Irish said:
			
		

> i see old school colors coming back home here. hey, we were all a pretty tight group of growers/tokers here, togeather, once upon a time. we ALL helped make mp a pretty chill place to hang. ain't no reason i can see why any of us should bump heads and act any differently towards one another than we did way back. were all friends here. remember when every grow here was prosperous? that happened because we all worked togeather to help one another figure out ways to address new growers.
> 
> new people never stop flooding here looking for our help. how many thousands came thru here just looking for an answer, seen what a good community it was, and stayed? how many people can each of you remember helping out? i know. there are so many that each person here helped, you lost count a long time ago! it's all the same. new growers are flooding here to know what we all know.
> 
> ...



Click it!


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 8, 2011)

hey Art, is that your alarm so you wake up to applause? It should be.


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 8, 2011)

Yes, turkey neck!!  Cool dude there.

And cadalak mike, maybe he'll pop in.

Geezerbud?  Is he around?  Ol Tom noddy?


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 8, 2011)

Oh yes!!  *Puffin a fatty!!*


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 8, 2011)

Hey Irish,,tell Andy,,Cowboybudsky said hey.


----------



## nvthis (Aug 8, 2011)

Didn't I see Runby come through here a few months back? Wonder what happened to him? And that wacky lookin' cat-dog avi?


----------



## ozzydiodude (Aug 8, 2011)

Runby posted in one of the 12/12 from seeds threads.


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 9, 2011)

Yea runby did a drive by.  Exchanged a few pms, sounded like he was doin good.

Anyone remember my crazy chat partner in crime, allgrownup?
Miss him.

And the riz.  Both those guys disappeared late 2007.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Aug 9, 2011)

Your letting your age show SM


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Aug 9, 2011)

Smokinmom said:
			
		

> Oh wow, look what I dug up.  A thread asking girls for birth control pills!!!
> 
> http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=32878
> 
> ...


I remember the horror show that went on in my head when I first read that thread:holysheep:. Hopefully, he hasn't been assaulted by some teenage girls father. 

I wish I could find TBG(TheBrothersGrunt) and hope hes alright.


----------



## SPEARCHUCKER (Aug 9, 2011)

Anyone know what happened to Tater?
Says he hasnt posted since January.


----------



## Locked (Aug 9, 2011)

SPEARCHUCKER said:
			
		

> Anyone know what happened to Tater?
> Says he hasnt posted since January.




Tater is fine....he hangs at Cannetics.


----------



## SPEARCHUCKER (Aug 9, 2011)

Ah. Wanted tater to double check my math for me.
Cause in a few short hours. Im bout to get the beatdown of my life when the wife gets home. lol

I might be forced to quit fellas.  
Go ahead and add me to the missing list in advance.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Aug 9, 2011)

:huh: sounds like it's time for Spearchucker to go deep in the bush for awhile:hubba:


----------



## tcbud (Aug 9, 2011)

How bout Turkey Neck?  Haven't seen him on here, long time.

What did you do Spearchucker?


----------



## Locked (Aug 9, 2011)

Spear did you get busted by the Warden?


----------



## SPEARCHUCKER (Aug 9, 2011)

Didnt just top the previously high on a bill. But OBLITERATED it. Without changing a thing. Something absolutely has to be wrong. Working over the figures now.

Once she grabs that golf club. Hope I make a better getaway than Tiger tried to. :laugh:


----------



## tcbud (Aug 9, 2011)

Ah, the power bill.......?

that could spell trouble.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Aug 9, 2011)

Spear with the way this heat wave has been your A/C has been running 24/7 at max cooling it's running every ones bill thru the roof.


----------



## SPEARCHUCKER (Aug 9, 2011)

Not really ozzy. Just 150kwh more than last month. Yet bill a couple hundred more.

Got it now though. Went through the mail, found ANOTHER electric bill. Middle boy got a place at school recently. Guess whos payin his? 
Ours aint to bad alone actually. Lower than I thought Id be :laugh:


----------



## Locked (Aug 9, 2011)

SPEARCHUCKER said:
			
		

> Not really ozzy. Just 150kwh more than last month. Yet bill a couple hundred more.
> 
> Got it now though. Went through the mail, found ANOTHER electric bill. Middle boy got a place at school recently. Guess whos payin his?
> Ours aint to bad alone actually. Lower than I thought Id be :laugh:




So you shld be off the hook then..... 
Just as your wife raises the golf club yell hey look a Coach bag!   Then run...


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 9, 2011)

smart hamster. coach bag.


----------



## SPEARCHUCKER (Aug 9, 2011)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> So you shld be off the hook then.....
> Just as your wife raises the golf club yell hey look a Coach bag!   Then run...



The hunted should become the hunter. 
Boy should be payin his own bills. He has a job. Their momma spoils them awful. 24 years worth of kids. I cant stop her. lol

But I actually got the courage (and that ammo) to ask for a nice HPS and to make a bean run now. As HL said, shes the warden, Im the guy who dropped the soap. :laugh:


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Aug 10, 2011)

HELLO everyone sorry I was gone with no warning I didnt mean to get you all worried.... so top looking for me IM BAck I was just busy with vacations and long hrs of trimming.    haha   thank you all Search Rescue Team!


----------

